#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Μηδενική αμοιβή για ενεργειακό πιστοποιητικό

## ALIKI

καλημερα.
Mπορει να εχει ξαναερωτηθει ...αλλα μηπως γνωριζετε αν μπορω να κανω ενεργειακη επιθεωρηση ΔΩΡΕΑΝ;;

----------


## Xάρης

Οι αμοιβές είναι ελεύθερα διαπραγματεύσιμες.
Επομένως και η δωρεά (μηδενική αμοιβή) μπορεί να είναι μια αμοιβή!
Πάλι όμως, για καλό και για κακό, πρέπει να υπάρχει συμφωνητικό.
Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να κοπεί και μια απόδειξη για την μηδενική αμοιβή.

Εκεί που υπάρχει θέμα είναι με τον –παρωχημένο– κώδικα δεοντολογίας του ΤΕΕ.
Το άρθρο 4 αυτού γράφει:
"Να  συμφωνή  ελευθέρως  την  αμοιβήν  του μετά  του  εντολέως  του, μη  υποβιβάζων αυτήν  κάτω  των ελαχίστων νομίμων ορίων και *να μη παρέχη δωρεάν τας υπηρεσίας του άνευ προγενεστέρας εγκρίσεως* *της  Διοικούσας  Επιτροπής  του Τ.Ε.Ε.*,  αποφευγομένου  ούτω  του  αθεμίτου  ανταγωνισμού.  Ούτω, δωρεά της ληφθείσης αμοιβής δια παρασχεθείσας υπηρεσίας του προς τον εργοδότην επιτρέπεται, εν μέρει ή εν όλω, μόνον ένεκα δικαιολογημένης αιτίας, υποκειμένη εις την προγενεστέραν έγκρισιν της Διοικούσης Επιτροπής του Τ.Ε.Ε., ήτις αποφαίνεται επί του δικαιολογημένου της δωρεάς."

----------

ALIKI

----------


## ALIKI

Το συστημα δεν δεχοταν το 0 ή το 0,00 και του εβαλα 0,01

----------


## Xάρης

Είσαι και σύμφωνη με τον κώδικα δεοντολογίας του ΤΕΕ! :Γέλιο:

----------

